# Thomson 52jw640 a slight convergence problem.



## jaanuste (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey?

I have a Thomson 52jw640 Rear projection TV. I have a slight convergence problem. Doing the manual adjustments i am able to move both red and blue lines horizontally and also vertically. It displays 3 crosshairs so i can see that the red channel is slightly tilted to the left. The middle crosshair is almost perfect so i get a slight mismatch in the edges of the screen. 

Should i enter the service mode and try to change the tilt or something? 

Greetings from Estonia..


----------



## jaanuste (Oct 10, 2011)

OK i entered the service mode. and did the level 1 convergence with 6 points to align. That helped a lot. but still ja noticed some mismatches. Then i ran the level 2 convergence with 15 points to align. now convergence is pretty good i think but there is some deformation, towards the corners of the screen. it's not noticable when playing video but apparent when surfing the menu for example. Is it possible to change the tilt or like skew when converging? i will try to add a picture of it.


----------

